# Life time membership



## derrick (13 Nov 2016)

We had our club Christmas do tonight and i have been awarded life time membership for services rendered.Feeling good.


----------



## robgul (13 Nov 2016)

Presumably the club's Honorary Actuary calculated the value/risk analysis on the club's exposure to cost over your life expectancy 

Rob


----------



## Dirtyhanz (13 Nov 2016)

Well done Christmas party's is it that time of year already 
I think my club would rather give me a lifetime ban


----------



## I like Skol (13 Nov 2016)

derrick said:


> We had our club Christmas do tonight and i have been awarded life time membership for services rendered.Feeling good.


It's a way of making sure you never leave. If you can't stop paying your subs then you will, by default, always be a member and available to be called upon when something needs doing......


----------



## A1Se16 (17 Jan 2017)

derrick said:


> We had our club Christmas do tonight and i have been awarded life time membership for services rendered.Feeling good.


Well done


----------



## Big T (27 Jan 2017)

We used to make long standing members Vice Presidents, but they still had to pay each year and some didn't. In the end we made them all Honorary Life Vice Presidents. People who have been in the club a long time and done sterling service for the club. We have a limit of 10 at any one time.

I've been in the club 43 years, been on the committee for most of that and organised 9 races on behalf on the club. I'm still not a VP yet!


----------



## derrick (27 Jan 2017)

Have only been a member for a couple of years, the club itself is only been going for 3 years, but it's growing fast.
But it is a great club with so much going on.
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/club/profile/6341/cc-london


----------



## Big T (27 Jan 2017)

I'm also a member of another club that's only been going 2 years. The contrast with my other club is stark. The old, established club has a lot of baggage and is very slow to change. They have £20,000 in the bank but don't really want to spend any of it. They organise 1 open TT a year and struggle to get helpers. The new club has a refreshing can-do attitude, though they are a bit hot on sticking to the BC rules, almost to the point of being pedantic. They organised 3 road races and a cyclocross last year and people are queueing up to help out.


----------



## derrick (27 Jan 2017)

Big T said:


> I'm also a member of another club that's only been going 2 years. The contrast with my other club is stark. The old, established club has a lot of baggage and is very slow to change. They have £20,000 in the bank but don't really want to spend any of it. They organise 1 open TT a year and struggle to get helpers. The new club has a refreshing can-do attitude, though they are a bit hot on sticking to the BC rules, almost to the point of being pedantic. They organised 3 road races and a cyclocross last year and people are queueing up to help out.


The club i used to belong to was one of the oldest clubs in London, Had plenty of cash in the bank, would not spend any of it, Had the worst cycle
jersey ever, would not change it, even though nobody would wear it. They organised no open events, I think when the old guard go hopefully they might get some young blood involved, Hopefully to steer it in the right direction.


----------

